# معدات حفر الابار النفطية



## hayderrekan (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء
بعد طول عناء في البحث عن مايسميها البعض ضائعة الهندسة الميكانيكة
تمكنت وبعون الله من الحصول على معلومات قيمة عن معدات حفر الابار 
النفطية وكافة اجزاء برج الحفر وسوف اقوم بوضعها في المنتدى حال جهوزيتها
للعرض​


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (20 فبراير 2009)

بأنتظارك اخي العزيز 

الملتقى يفتقد لهذه المعلومات

وكثير من الاعضاء وانا منهم نتوق للحصول عليها

شكرا لك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (20 فبراير 2009)

و احنا مستنييين موضوعك ان شاء الله


----------



## اسامة القاسى (27 فبراير 2009)

بانتظارك يامهندس ....................................................................... شكرا


----------



## ahmed morshidy (27 فبراير 2009)

فى انتظار روائعك يا هندسة
ولكن ما معنى كلمة " ضائعة الهندسة الميكانيكة" علام تدل؟


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (7 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووور و منتظرين بفارغ الصبر


----------



## حسين ياسين شنته (30 أبريل 2009)

ارجو من حضرتكم ارسالي هذ المعلومات لاني بحاجه ماسه اليها


hayderrekan قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء
> 
> بعد طول عناء في البحث عن مايسميها البعض ضائعة الهندسة الميكانيكة
> تمكنت وبعون الله من الحصول على معلومات قيمة عن معدات حفر الابار
> ...


----------



## محمد الهبيان (30 أبريل 2009)

دة كورس جميل جدا فى صيانة TOP DRIVE 
و مش طالب غير دعاكم 
انت عارفين طبعا الدعاء بظاهر الغيب يعنى اية
و دة الينك و يارب ماكونش فية مشاكل
http://www.2shared.com/file/5560276/3fb930f/New_TDS__11_Course.html​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (30 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يكرمك ياباشمهندس محمد


----------



## حسام محي الدين (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر موضوع فى غاية الاهمية ويارب يتقبلها فى حسانتك وكل عام وانت بخير وصيام مقبول ان شاء الله ويارت لو فيه تعب لو عندك اى شى تكمل بها لان الاستفاده هيكون كبير


----------



## وليد العبودي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف شكر واللة يوفقك في الدنيا ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/عادل حسن (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر يامحمد
وجارى تحميل ملفك


----------



## مهندس أحمد الأسدي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

يارب ماتتأخر علينا وغن شاء الله نستفاد من هذا الموضوع


----------



## أحمد رأفت (8 سبتمبر 2009)

متشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرين مهندسنا العزيز


----------



## احمد موسى شلبي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونحن بالإنتظار


----------



## عمر محمد3 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عباس الثاني (9 سبتمبر 2009)

hayderrekan قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء
> 
> بعد طول عناء في البحث عن مايسميها البعض ضائعة الهندسة الميكانيكة
> تمكنت وبعون الله من الحصول على معلومات قيمة عن معدات حفر الابار
> ...


 

اعتقد ان الاخ نزل الموضوع ونساه:59:


----------



## زكرياالبصراوي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونحن بأنتظارك ( ارجو الاسراع )
البصراوي


----------



## hhhkhalil (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بانتظارك


----------



## العراق نيو (20 ديسمبر 2009)

منتضرينك حبي اتمنى ما تتاخر علينا


----------



## مؤيد غازي (21 يناير 2010)

اين الموضوع اخي الكريم ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ؟


----------



## مؤيد غازي (21 فبراير 2010)

* اكرر---- اين الموضوع اخي الكريم ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ؟*​


----------



## egypttuningcentre (21 فبراير 2010)

ربنا نعاك يا معلم وان شاء الله ه دعم الموضوع بصور مفصلة


----------



## حسن العلي المالكي (22 يناير 2011)

ننتظر الفرج بفارغ الصبر فعجل الله به

مشكور اخوي


----------



## hayderrekan (22 يناير 2011)

الرابط ادناه يحتوي على معلومات قيمة عن ابراج الحفر

http://hayderrekan.forumarabia.com/t9-topic


----------



## محمدصلاح بابكر (1 يونيو 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## hhhkhalil (1 يونيو 2011)

منتظرين بفارغ الصبر


----------



## e/mohamed ali (2 يونيو 2011)

سانكس


----------



## محمد الجاف (25 يونيو 2011)

موجود شروحات وكورسات عن الحفر بواسطة على الموقع(WWW.4shared.com (top drive system


----------



## محمد الجاف (25 يونيو 2011)

مواضيع حلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوة جدا


----------



## محمد الجاف (25 يونيو 2011)

مواضيع عن الحفر على WWW.4shared.com


----------



## احمد الفاتح احمد (25 يونيو 2011)

اعتقد انه موضوع في غايه الاهميه وجدير بي المعرفه وبي التوفيق ياباشمهندس وفي انتظارك ‎


----------



## ر.م علي (26 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## Mohamed Sherief (6 أبريل 2012)

thanx


----------



## سلام العيداني (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الرجاء الاستعجال بخصوص الموضوع والله يعينك


----------



## لورنس بغداد (23 نوفمبر 2012)

كيف حاللك يا اخ محمد 

الرابط تبعك غير شغال او غير موجود اتمنى التحقق من هذا الشيئ


خير الناس من نفع الناس​


----------



## لورنس بغداد (23 نوفمبر 2012)

اخ محمد الهيبان الرابط تبعك غير شغال 

سلامي​


----------



## لورنس بغداد (23 نوفمبر 2012)

اخ محمد الهيبان الرابط تبعك غير شغال 

سلامي​


----------



## jilany (24 نوفمبر 2012)

Good Day for all
I'm mechanical engineer work at offshore rig at Arabian gulf and I have 5 years experience in this field and 
I can help you to make perfect topic
I'm ready to answer all the questions ​


----------



## لورنس بغداد (24 نوفمبر 2012)

thank jilany 
how are u my friend i need ask u 2questions​who work setting for full timing for engine CAT 3512 .. just video or photo
do u have some catloge for top drive kind carning 
do u have some photo for cluch for draw work for any Rig ​
i love if answer me

:20:

​


----------



## jilany (25 نوفمبر 2012)

you are welcome any time lorans
regarding to 1st question : can you make it more clear as i couldn't understand it 
2nd question : yes I have canrig top drive catalog soft and hard copy , that is our top drive now and i work on it , i will try to upload it as soon as possible
3rd question : i haven't photo for clutch but give time and i will bring it to you

which company you belong to my friend ​


----------



## jilany (26 نوفمبر 2012)

this Can rig top drive Manuel 
http://www.mediafire.com/?0achvbcnd8wifi2​


----------



## لورنس بغداد (26 نوفمبر 2012)

thank my dear friend for all poop and catalog for can rig top drive ....
i mean for 1 question who work fuel timing or adjust for engine CAT 3512...
and im waiting for photo clutch or any pdf for this 
​thank my friend and i wish connected all time 


bey :84:​


----------



## jilany (26 نوفمبر 2012)

you are welcome my friend 
who mean that is person 
so the answer for question no 1 is : our mechanical team at rig ( i'm part of that team ) who are responsible for that to adjust the engine like vlv lash and using ET ​


----------



## لورنس بغداد (26 نوفمبر 2012)

ok my friend no problem and thank for this poop 

im chief mechanic for drilling rig and work for south Iraq 

I'm ready for any question for u
thank :20:​


----------



## لورنس بغداد (26 نوفمبر 2012)

ok my friend no problem and thank for this poop 

im chief mechanic for drilling rig and work for south Iraq 

I'm ready for any question for u
thank :20:​


----------



## hassan.algabry (27 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا ليك كتير


----------

